# My Athena, waiting at the bridge.



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

I've always had German Shepherds. My first was Thor, a pup of german imports, when I was 4 years old. 6 years later, we moved to a small apartment, and Thor was sold to the police K-9 academy. A heartbreak. We moved again shortly after. Then came Athena. A rescue from a pound. I wasn't even sure if she was purebred, or not. She might have been, I'll never know, or care. She brightened my life in every way. We went for car rides to the dog park, every other day. I could watch her run and play for hours at a time. We watched movies together, having a contest to see who could catch more popcorn in our mouths. She always won. She was just wonderful, my best friend. She was always there for me. I was working at the time, and hated leaving her. I worked at a pet supply store, though, so I always came home bearing gifts, and treats, the newest releases of dog pleasures. I had been saving for years to buy a horse, I was an equestrian to the core. Well, for one thing, Athena was a runner. I guess that's how she ended up in the pound in the first place. Especially if kids were outside and the front door was opened...she'd get by. Many times I would get calls saying, "I got your dog" and have to go pick her up in a neighboring subdivision. As we got closer, she'd get out, I'd say her name, and she'd stop in her tracks and come back home. She loved me, and I loved her, it was unconditional. 
One day, I was at work and in a good mood, I'd had a wonderful playdate with Athena before work, when all of a sudden my mom came in the store. I was confused. She whispered something to my boss, and he told me to go home. I got a cold sweat down my back, was a relative in the hospital, was everything alright?? I went outside and my mom gestured to the car. "Athena got out the front again, it's bad. She got hit by a truck on 23 mile." I started crying. The cop wanted to put her out of her misery, saying it was probably her neck that was broken, but my mom said no. There she was. In the back of the car on a soft blanket. When she heard my voice she lifted her head and searched for me. I felt a little spark of hope. It couldn't be her neck!! We raced to the Emergency Vet Clinic right down the road, and made it in record time. After Athena was in the exam room, my mom told me the story. She hadn't been home, and a neighbor came over to play ball with Athena, and borrow something. There were children outside playing, and as soon as the door opened she had slipped out. My neighbor called to her, but she just kept going. My mom got a call, rushed home to try and catch her...then they got a call saying to come to 23 mile rd.. 
The vet came out. They said there's a small chance they could save her. It would cost $3000, and there were no guarantees. I said, do it. My horse money, the years of hard work, I could see no better use for it. Upon further tests, though, it was decided nothing could be done. I petted her, crying into her fur, telling her how much I loved her, as she slipped away. 
Losing Athena was tough. Really tough. So tough that finally, 6 years later, I'm opening up my heart again. My Bella. My beautiful puppy, the hole in my heart is finally being filled up. 

I know I'll see Athena again. She'll be waiting for me, at the bridge with my kittens and cats I've lost over the years..







.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a beautiful dog! Thank you so much for sharing your love and your soul .. Truely beautiful!

Did you post Bella's pictures? Greatly look forward to seeing them!

FYI: we too love our kitties : )

Tanya


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh my Gosh tears streaming down my face!!! I lost my beloved childhood male GSD Prince to a car while he was waiting for me at the bus stop. The jerk did not even stop, that was 35 years ago, but I still cry over him and I am so paranoid about the road we live on now and my dogs. 

That was a touching story and sweet memorial to your beautiful Athena.

They sure do love to paly with kids. Enjoy your Bella they grow so fast, I have a Bella too.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Tanya,

she did post piks of her Bella, Lots of them just recently, a beauty too and awesome piks.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

There's tons in the welcome board, and accidentally even more in the puppy training board. She's an amazing pup, her eyes melt me.

Thank you. I still cry over Athena, and my cats, too. I like to think they watch over me, still.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

It still stresses me, too. For now, I keep Bella on a leash when we're in the front yard, even though she never goes more than 5 feet from me. It's strange that they can be taken in an instant...sometimes it can't be helped, but a lot of times, people don't even try to stop... 

Bella is my favorite name, reserved for very special beings.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I say Bella Bella my beautiful Bella and she just wags her tail like crazy and give me kisses!

I am in the process of fencing my back yard in, can't wait for it to be done! For now watch them like a hawk.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

That's so cute!! I call her Bells, or Bellarina. It's to make her feel better about being so clumbsy and awkward!


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

What a sad sorry, I am so sorry.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

That was one of the most beautifully written tributes I have ever read. Athena reminds me of our sweet Brina our first GSD and my best childhood friend. I still miss her so very much and have never forgotten her sweet gentle ways. I can so relate to your love for your girl. Thank you so very much for sharing your love for her with us.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm sorry. a good reminder to us all to be diligent.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP, Athena.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks everybody! I know I'll see my Athena again, and it gives me strength.


----------

